# Aluteile in Würzburg oder Umgebung eloxieren?



## hotspice (23. August 2006)

Aluteile in Würzburg oder Umgebung eloxieren?

will meine XT kurbel in Rot eloxieren, aber vorher noch weng tunen  und dann an mein schickes New Slayer Maple Leaf, sieht bestimmt geil aus, kann mir da wer helfen? evtl will es ja auch noch wer anders machen.

Kurbel weng abschleifen dann glatt pollieren und schließlich Rot eloxieren.


wer kennt eine Firma die eloxiert in Würzburg (+50km umkreis?)

thanks


----------



## RaD (27. August 2006)

Schau doch mal in die Gelben Seiten.Dort solltest du den einen oder anderen Betrieb finden können der auch eloxiert.Oder mal beim Motorradhändler nachfragen,die Mopedleute stehen auch auf Eloxalteile,vielleicht weiß der mehr?

RaD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

